# Deer contest?



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

To the Mods: Is there going to be a deer contest this year? Best picture? Biggest buck?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

We are having our second yearly deer contest down up in Hancock Cty. It worked out well last season, and it came down to the last week before a winner was crowned.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> To the Mods: Is there going to be a deer contest this year? Best picture? Biggest buck?


Maybe best picture of a yearling eating a snickers bar from your hand


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

If so let have some rules. Must have so many post to enter a buck in the contest. Can't be the "I shot a big buck so I will post it on every hunting site out there". Those are the one's that I have an issue with... at least 30 post.IMO


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I will send Brandon a PM and ask him about it and point him to this thread. He will know the answer.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Lundy, thats to funny. Actually that trip is coming up in a couple of weeks. Hoepfully Snickers is a little bigger this year. LOL.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, and the details will be released after this weekend's crappie tourney. I will say this much, you guys will be STOKED when you see the prize for the winner. Good stuff!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Woohoo!!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

wildman said:


> If so let have some rules. Must have so many post to enter a buck in the contest. Can't be the "I shot a big buck so I will post it on every hunting site out there". Those are the one's that I have an issue with... at least 30 post.IMO


So a member that has been here since 2004 but only has 7 posts can't win? Makes no sense IMO.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

bobk,imo someone that has been a member since 2004 and only has 7 post hasn't contributed much to the membership.It's the members contributions that make this site successful.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

You could base it on average # of posts per day/week/month. That would be an indication of the members activity on the site


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Can I start by posting my opening day buck?











_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## walleye machine (Apr 27, 2004)

Do they have to be dead


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

walleye machine said:


> Do they have to be dead


Is that sarcasm?


----------

